# Kidding pen built! :)



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I asked my brother (17) if he could help me and he said sure. So today we started on the kidding pen and completed it!! :leap:

(now all I need is doors between the kidding stalls and the pen :wink:

Barn on left, this is where the Pen will go
[attachment=3:72r746cx]April 19th 012.jpg[/attachment:72r746cx]

Completed (ok so he is putting the last staples in  )
[attachment=2:72r746cx]April 19th 022.jpg[/attachment:72r746cx]

Lola decided she needed to be RIGHT in the middle of the project the whole time -- she ended up in a stall sometime after this picture. Here she is happily chewing her cud :roll: 
[attachment=1:72r746cx]April 19th 013.jpg[/attachment:72r746cx]

In case you are woundering. The pen is 8 feet by 16 feet

one more picture
[attachment=0:72r746cx]April 19th 023.jpg[/attachment:72r746cx]


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks wonderful - are you going to be adding a roof or leave it open??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats the pen -- the stalls are on the otherside of the wall of the barn -- mom and I will build doors.

here are the stalls:

viewtopic.php?f=12&t=8259&start=0


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is so cool....... :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

Is your brother looking for a girl friend, I have a seventeen year old daughter. :wink:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh geeze, I need you guys to come up and do some work on my barn. I can't build pens like that at all! :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

rkalgren said:


> Is your brother looking for a girl friend, I have a seventeen year old daughter. :wink:


I dont think so -- he is going into the military


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Stacey - that is wonderful. You guys did an excellent job. You are welcome to come here and 'help' out with pens anytime!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

nice, i'm sure the kids will enjoy it!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great job! And those babies are going to be very secure enjoying the warm sunshine that will be bountiful when they fnally arrive!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well lets hope all teh rain is out of the weather's system by the time she decides to pop so we can have that sunshine. Tomorrow is suppose to be rain then tuesday rain, Wednesday and Thursday are looking nice ......


----------

